# Will you take a chance?



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm just curious how many guys will take a chance on hiring a guy with no experience? or do you only hire experienced help? I prefer experienced help myself. However if I get to where I need several full time help I would like to train some guys my way.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I hire quality people, I expect integrity, honesty, reliability, and good customer skills. I will teach them the rest.

You can teach skills, but you really can't teach goods work ethics.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I will absolutely hire an inexperienced person if he impresses me in the interview. If we didn't , then a good man may never get a chance


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Depends on the work you do----

In remodeling ,with smaller jobs that require a whole bunch of different skills,I like to train a worker from the start.

It is hard to find a guy sharp enough and willing to learn---but that's what I have had the best for me.

Figure on a long training period---it takes a while to go from helper to assistant to job supervisor

If you have a large crew and have enough work for a specialist--like a framer--roofer --tile setter--plumber or electrician--then go for a well trained pro.--Mike--


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I prefer inexperienced.

Seems the guys with experience only have experience in doing things the way.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a tossup with some benefits either way. A lot of the good guys are already employed or self employed.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Inexperienced would be good. 

Tell him to meet you at one of your job sites. Be specific about the place and leave a broom, dust pan, and garbage can where you told them to meet. Be late and if when you show up they are using those items they are worth it.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Experienced guys will typically nod "yes" while training them and follow your procedures. The bad habits come back when you turn them loose


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have two experienced guys and sometimes I feel like nanny. Its hard to teach old dog new tricks,sometimes almost impossible.

I went through a lot of staff like that...

Finally I said f**k it and hired two inexperienced for this summer to go with my two experienced...

I find two inexperienced guys will work hard and learn,while eating their humble pies.

I also find that jeaulousy is a great evil,it brings out a lot of bad even in best people...

One of guys who worked for me could not stand the fact that he is journeyman as myself but he is 40 and has nothing on his name besides bi-weekly salary check...

So he quit,I am still sad about it but over time I realised it.

As far as inexperienced guys,only problem I see,would be having them quit because at some point knowledge given is sufficient for them to go on their own and you are back on loop of training someone.

Still inexperienced is way to go if you have patience to show and teach. I do.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I would take a chance on no one nowing anything . You have a clean slate to work with . Not someone who is stuck in his ways .


----------



## genesiscont (Feb 8, 2012)

Great topic, because i think I am about to lose a guy I have trained from inexperience with a really good head on his shoulders, Now he is someone I can leave on the job alone and trust things are getting done right. I looks like I am going to be looking for another guy maybe soon. I also have a experienced guy with 15 years experience, but he has a bit of tude about the pay, which is pretty good in my book, I am lucky to take that home when I am done with a job....lol. so I think i will find a young guy with a good head on his soldiers, btw the eagle scouts are a good place to look.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

genesiscont said:


> Great topic, because i think I am about to lose a guy an inexperienced guy with a really good head on his shoulders, I looks like I am going to be looking for another guy maybe soon.


Is he quitting or you firing?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, I take chances on hiring guys with no experience all the time. The overwhelming majority of them don't last long. They go off looking for something easier to do. Masonry is a tough trade.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

As long as they can read a tape, have a general working knowledge of tools and how to safely use them that all the experience they need. Of course they must be willing to work hard but the technical stuff can be taught.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

country_huck said:


> As long as they can read a tape, have a general working knowledge of tools and how to safely use them that all the experience they need. Of course they must be willing to work hard but the technical stuff can be taught.


Absolutely. All the old timers are hard pressed by a young GC telling them what to do. I'll go with the young blood and untrained.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

on that last note... young GC employing an oldtimer, keep an open mind and the old guy might teach you a few tricks


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats a good one...


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not talking about qualified journeymen in that regard. If it is my job and I want things done my way, then that is the way it is gonna be. I am open to suggestions and thoughts but I always get flack from the older trades people.

Im just saying


----------



## erniesgutter (May 26, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> I'm just curious how many guys will take a chance on hiring a guy with no experience? or do you only hire experienced help? I prefer experienced help myself. However if I get to where I need several full time help I would like to train some guys my way.


First and for most do you have the temperament to teach? I would hire quality people, I could teach them the rest. But you need to look for & expect integrity, honesty, reliability, and good customer skills.... that you will only get to know after time and money invested in that person.

you might beable teach skills but you really can't teach Goods Work Ethics. Which is Sad to say.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I am a Handyman. Before that I was a painter for over 10 years. The only time I hire help now is for painting. I have one guy that I call he's a permanent part time till I have enough work for full time. He has been painting fo rover 30 years. Many days I simply ask him how we are doing things today. Even though I am an excellent painter and I am the boss i feel like I should also give him the respect he deserves.
In return I have loyal help. Several times he has rescheduled things to help me. Several times I've told him to go do small jobs that I couldn't get to or that I couldn't do for the customers price range. So yeah keep an open mind. I've learned alot.


----------



## genesiscont (Feb 8, 2012)

Tech Dawg said:


> Is he quitting or you firing?


 Unfortunately he might be moving on to a career as a Law Enforcement Officer, I really don't consider him an employee I consider him a true friend.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hard for me to hire inexperienced, I'm not on site in a leads role much anymore. I do plan to try and hire less experienced guys, though. Trades will suck in 20 years if we don't train a new generation. Or else learn Spanish.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have no employees. But, I have hired day laborers - cash - for things here and there. I've hired some with experience and many with none. As Pearce has said, I'd rather hire quality people as opposed to experienced people.

I often think of hiring some retired people who still want to work, are able to work, but don't want some meaningless Micky Dees job.

My Grandmother passed away when I was 12, and I was too young and foolish to appreciate all of the wisdom she would willing pass along. She was born in 1898, so she lived through quite a lot.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

The type of person you are is WAY more appealing to me than the knowledge you have. I'll take a young kid with a good head and great attitude, over an old cranky guy that's been doing it for 20years. 
If a customer sees a happy crew, they assume you treat your guys well to keep them happy; just like you will for their project. If a guy has a bummed out crew, they get the feeling he's in the gig more for himself. 
I joke around with my co-workers, clients, and anyone I come around. Just because we're in construction doesn't mean we can't have fun. Heck, it's one of the FEW jobs/careers left that we CAN have fun and joke around!


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

jb4211 said:


> I often think of hiring some retired people who still want to work, are able to work, but don't want some meaningless Micky Dees job.
> 
> My Grandmother passed away when I was 12, and I was too young and foolish to appreciate all of the wisdom she would willing pass along. She was born in 1898, so she lived through quite a lot.


It is amazing how much insite and experience is locked in away in the minds of our older folks. I never miss an opportunity to listen to the stories and experiences they like to share. 

I would love to find a retired "mentor" type that still has unfinished business, to ride with me on occasion. Every time I hear the "Free Masons" radio ad, I think about this. 

A true Win-Win


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Define experience. I want guys doing things my way, not the way they think it should be done.

I like guys with basic knowledge and then bring them up to speed to my way of doing things.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I like to have things done my way, as do most people. I have worked for enough people to pick and choose the methods I think work best, and that is the way it needs to be done when I am running it.

An inexperienced guy with good drive will always do what he's asked, and I encourage guys that help me to ask me to show them something if they aren't 100% sure how to do it. I have a few young guys I can call on for work when I need them and it is always a joy.

On the other hand, I have a good friend who I worked for, for 5 years. He got me started in the trade right out of highschool. After working for him I bounced around for a few more years picking up other skills. When we help each other now it is apparent that we do things differently, and occasionally come to blows over certain things. He is 20 years older than me and knows his stuff, so on his jobs I do as he asks, but on mine sometimes I want something done differently. 

It is annoying when someone questions you on your own job. There is a place for both guys, but I prefer working with the inexperienced ones, provided they can actually retain what you show them and have a drive to work.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

I hired a young Mexican that couldn't even read a tape measure but had a work ethic second to none and was willing to do whatever it took to feed his family. He was with me for 8 years and I couldn't have asked for a better employee. Great with the customers and studied on his own at night to learn more. 
A big Company offered $4 an hour more, with a truck and full bennies that I could'nt even come close to matching. He left.
I now hire experienced only and let someone else pay to train them. If I'm paying someone $20-$27 /hr I have no problem showing them the door if they don't want to do it my way.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

cbreeze said:


> I hired a young Mexican that couldn't even read a tape measure but had a work ethic second to none and was willing to do whatever it took to feed his family. He was with me for 8 years and I couldn't have asked for a better employee. Great with the customers and studied on his own at night to learn more.
> A big Company offered $4 an hour more, with a truck and full bennies that I could'nt even come close to matching. He left.
> I now hire experienced only and let someone else pay to train them. If I'm paying someone $20-$27 /hr I have no problem showing them the door if they don't want to do it my way.


I hope that his new job offers as much security as when he worked for you although it is hard for anyone to turn down the full benefits. Large companies typically have no loyalty and drop employees like flies :sad:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The best employee I ever had was a layed off meat cutter. He showed up for work every day and wanted to learn. After 3 years, he went back to school and is becoming a dentist. And he put every tool back that he used. 

Another time I hired a girl that wanted to build houses. She worked very hard, but not built for the heavy lifting and the 3 story heights of the houses. Showed up every day and was with us for about 2 years. Talk? She could talk and talk, but always kept moving. Some things that amazed her ( she never been on a construction site before)how fast we could nail plates to studs, how we never had to think on what had to be done next, how quick witted the crew was, how we never got mad at each other, just even. If a squirel ran in front of her car going to work, she talked about that for a week.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

how are inexperienced guys gonna learn if you don't hire them?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've had this one kid with me now for a limitless over a year. He worries me because he's a lot like me and in my mind that means he will become big competition if he learns too much.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

You will either have to pay him enough so that he dosen't go out on his own, or plant him in the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep I'll hire inexperience, but have been learning over time that there will always be a turnover in construction. Most say it's what they want to do but given the chance will go do something else.

I look for what has already been said but one thing. I watch for the ability to anticipate the next move. Those are the ones I want. 

To be honest, I'm as we speak, looking for a project manager type. A guy to oversee the labor and work. Now that's a hard find indeed.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Yep I'll hire inexperience, but have been learning over time that there will always be a turnover in construction. Most say it's what they want to do but given the chance will go do something else.
> 
> I look for what has already been said but one thing. I watch for the ability to anticipate the next move. Those are the ones I want.
> 
> To be honest, I'm as we speak, looking for a project manager type. A guy to oversee the labor and work. Now that's a hard find indeed.


I was interested in the job, but it snows in Grand Rapids. I would like to try a snow free state.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary H said:


> I was interested in the job, but it snows in Grand Rapids.* I would like to try a snow free state.*


Communist.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

41 years I have lived here. I think its about time for a change.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've hired a lead who was in his early fifties and had owned his own company for 20 years. It was hard for him to adapt to having a boss twenty years younger than him. However, he was intelligent and had a great work ethic. It was a good experience.

I've hired a laborer/second who had two years experience and a marginal work ethic. He was also dumb in that he could mess up a simple task even if it was just explained to him. It was terrible after a year and I had to fire him. I will never keep an employee who shows the slightest hint of being stupid. You can't fix stupid.

I now have a guy that I hired with zero experience three months ago. He has a great work ethic and doesn't question what I teach him. He also reads at night to help learn the trade. It has been good so far. He is getting a $1/hour raise this week.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary H said:


> 41 years I have lived here. I think its about time for a change.


:laughing: I know, just kidding Gary. But it looks like I'm derailing another thread.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> how are inexperienced guys gonna learn if you don't hire them?


I don't think you will have any trouble finding a job with a builder, bud. If you do, move to Texas. I imagine there are many contractors up there that would love to have you on their crew!

Unfortunately, most kids coming into the trades aren't as eager to learn, just get a check.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> I don't think you will have any trouble finding a job with a builder, bud. If you do, move to Texas. I imagine there are many contractors up there that would love to have you on their crew!
> 
> Unfortunately, most kids coming into the trades aren't as eager to learn, just get a check.


i hope not. Chris is showing me the ropes around here :thumbup:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

take the guys with experience.

my experience is this.. most of them are good enough, have their issues,which will always bet he case..but ,have already decided that they are followers and will never venture on their own.( they may try a couple times, ut end up back in same situation.

hire someone and train them, the stars align, everything seems wonderful, he idolizes you..and guess what..
he becomes your competition.

if you welcome that,you are a fool..we got enough competition....

i got my start that very way and far outshined my first boss...


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I always liked training new people -- they tend to listen better than guys who have worked in the trades. I had a guy in his 40s who had been a floater in the trades for 20 years. He's the first guy I ever had to scream at, and ended up having to kick him off the job, because he just wouldn't listen to how I wanted things done.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jamestrd said:


> take the guys with experience.
> 
> my experience is this.. most of them are good enough, have their issues,which will always bet he case..but ,have already decided that they are followers and will never venture on their own.( they may try a couple times, ut end up back in same situation.
> 
> ...


 Not sure how my previous bosses feel about me, but I think I'd be proud to see a guy I trained become quality competition.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> Not sure how my previous bosses feel about me, but I think I'd be proud to see a guy I trained become quality competition.


If they really cared for you, rather than themselves, I believe they would. In a way how can you not take pride in taking a good guy under your wing, and showing him the ropes. He may turn out to be your competition, but it's one more non-hack.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> how are inexperienced guys gonna learn if you don't hire them?


you in wrong trade,if you ever unemlployed,move to winnipeg,I will hire you :laughing:


----------

